# Jack-O-Lanterns done!



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I Finally finished my pumpkins! This was one of my longer lasting projects, partly do to me being lazy, partly due to other circumstances. I love how they turned out, I think they're great, I hope you do too.










Theyre made of papier mache, and celluclay, based very much off of the multiple tutorials by Stolloween. I'll definitely be making more some day.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look great, Draik, and I especially like the lopsided one on the bench. He has so much character

I also like the rounded eyes - a nice change of pace from the traditional triangle and they're very Jack Skellington:jol:


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I also love the lopsided one.

Great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job, Draik!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Very, very nice!!! I love the fact they're not your typical jack o's, they have tons of character!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: So COOL! I love them! Now, wasn't that worth the effort? :jol:


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree with Roxy. Love the one with the round eyes. Playful, yet still creepy. Nice work.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like em. Good work on these, Draik


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Really nice unique pieces. Great job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

VERY NICE work Draik.....I really like them


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

great stuff they look great!!. I am in the process of doing some for the first time ever.fingers crossed they turn out ok


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

They are so much scarier not being picture perfect....I think Im going to try to make one too. I love them.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Yup, yup...they are good, but I really like the lopsided one with the different sized round eyes. Dang...guess I gotta build another pumpkin now.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Those are really, really great. Classic elements yet unique at the same time....very cool indeed!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like these guys...great work. Keep it up.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

These little guys are great, you did a good job on them. But don't be lazy! Remember the lazy man accompolishes nothing. LOL. Great work!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, it means a lot. I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I made a video! lighting test of my pumpkins, and I bought one!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

No jack is complete without a light inside

They look good, Draik! Now go clean your bathroom:googly:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love the tall one Draik. Great work.


----------

